# Highbeam's 10 cord woodshed



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2018)

Our county allows buildings up to 200 SF to be built without a permit and since I need 5 cords per year for my home I decided on two 10x10 bays. 6 feet tall in the back, 8.5' tall in the front for a 3:12 pitch. 18" overhangs on the sides, and 24" up front. The sides are 2x6 boards with 6" spacing. Pole barn construction.

I'll post a bunch of pics. Gravel base is tomorrow, 3-6" of 1.25" clean crushed rock and then I need to fill the dang thing! The logger comes on Sunday with a load of logs for me.

I like the bare wood colors but the black fence paint is cheap and should preserve the structure. It is an oil based laquer from Lexington sold at TSC for 40$ per 5 gallon bucket. I sprayed it.

The plan is to use those foam pallets but I doubt that they will fit perfectly so I don't know what I'll do to fill in the gaps. I'm hesitant to stack wood directly on the rock base.


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2018)

Very nice shed. I'll be curious how the foam palettes stand up. Watch for them compressing under load and shifting the weight of the stack.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2018)

begreen said:


> Very nice shed. I'll be curious how the foam palettes stand up. Watch for them compressing under load and shifting the weight of the stack.



I've been using and reusing these foam pallets for several years now and they have not deteriorated or compressed a single bit. They actually bear on more soil than a wood pallet, meaning, they have big bottoms and a higher compressive strength than the soil (20 psi foam). The good news is that you can't step through them and twist your ankle. They don't rot. There are no nails to give you rusty stabs. Light weight, no waterlogging. The only bad thing is that they are not as "open" on top as wood pallets so they may not allow as much air circulation but they do have raised strips every couple of inches on top so water runs off.


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2018)

Good to know. I haven't seen them before your post. Water runoff shouldn't much of an issue in the shed.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 20, 2018)

Holy crap!! That's nice!!


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 20, 2018)

Man that is really cool. Nice job


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2018)

That first picture is of all the knee braces. I used 4x4 posts cut in half (at a 45)and then had to drill and countersink that lag bolt pocket on the angle. It was a weird deal for me but they worked out really well.

The headers are 2x8s sandwiching the posts. Ledger lock bolts.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 23, 2018)

Gravel in! It took 7500#. Three pickup loads.

Then the logger brought me a load of butts. I’m going to need the big bar because it’s all over 24” across and Doug fir. There is a song by sir mixalot about these big butts...


----------



## mountain man 2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> Gravel in! It took 7500#. Three pickup loads.
> 
> Then the logger brought me a load of butts. I’m going to need the big bar because it’s all over 24” across and Doug fir. There is a song by sir mixalot about these big butts...


I like big butts n I can not lie.....


----------



## iron (Jul 24, 2018)

looking good!


----------



## edyit (Jul 24, 2018)

looks nice! so is the plan to move all the stuff on pallets into the shed, or fill the shed and abandon the tarps as you use them up?



Highbeam said:


> The plan is to use those foam pallets but I doubt that they will fit perfectly so I don't know what I'll do to fill in the gaps. I'm hesitant to stack wood directly on the rock base.



what i do in my shed, for the spots the pallets don't fit perfect is put either a scrap piece of treated 4x4 there or sacrifice a piece of wood as a filler and just plan on not using it.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 24, 2018)

edyit said:


> looks nice! so is the plan to move all the stuff on pallets into the shed, or fill the shed and abandon the tarps as you use them up?
> 
> 
> 
> what i do in my shed, for the spots the pallets don't fit perfect is put either a scrap piece of treated 4x4 there or sacrifice a piece of wood as a filler and just plan on not using it.



Good question. I’m starting by filling one side with green wood but I haven’t decided on whether to restack the dry fuel into the shed or just use it up from under the tarps during the heating season.

I have some junk treated posts that I can use for filler. 

Thanks


----------

